# Who is from NC



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Just wonder how many people ar living in NC on here????


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel,

I live in Hendersonville just 20 min. south of Asheville. There are at least 6-8 largescalers in western NC. They just might chime in here.

Doc


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm in Salisbury, NC here - a little north of Charlotte. I'm not too active in LS at the moment, but I like to keep up with what's going on, and tinker now and then. 

Ken Rickman


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

What a small state I am in Salisbury TOO!!!!! Near the Airport!!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey NC guys, 
Make plans to come down I-85 then hit I-75 up to Dalton for the Souheast Garden Railroad Show in about a month. We have layout tours on Sunday after the show. Hope to see you in Dalton, GA April 30-May1 with tours May 2. Banquet is also April 29.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel I believe Ralph Berg lives there too!! Regal


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

I live in Lexington, NC.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Indian Trail, but I only run live steam ..


----------



## wrgh (Jan 26, 2008)

I live in Asheville. However, I do travel with my job alot ( ! ) which just so happens to take me through Salisbury quite a bit ( more than I like ) on the way to Linwood and the hotel ( home away from home ) in Lexington. I occasionally run into Ken Rickman ( same as above) in Linwood. I've been to Uncle Bucks Resturant (?) in downtown Salisbury, great burger! Bill


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

A friend of mine IN Salisbury is thinking about talking to the people at the Spencer Shops to build a club layout there???? what do you all think???


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Rural Hall .... not too far from there either, just north of Winston. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Daniel Peck on 31 Mar 2010 07:38 PM 
A friend of mine IN Salisbury is thinking about talking to the people at the Spencer Shops to build a club layout there???? what do you all think??? 

Good Luck. It's been suggested plenty of times before. The problem, as with any place, will be money. If it happens, please let me know, though.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

With so many near the salisbury area.... Why dont we have a get together one weekend???? I have a operating layout using track power with 10 dia curves. 2 loops and a yard.


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

The idea of a large scale railroad has been brought up by one of the other museum volunteers but nothing more was ever said to my knowledge. I find the idea interesting.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By docwatsonva on 24 Mar 2010 06:23 AM 
Daniel,

I live in Hendersonville just 20 min. south of Asheville. There are at least 6-8 largescalers in western NC. They just might chime in here.

Doc

Hi Doc,
Somehow missed you in York. Did see your Private Car............best in show in my opinion.

I'm just outside of Lake Lure, NC.
I'd be more than happy to attend an operating session in Salisbury on a weekend.
It's about time for another trip to the Spencer Shops. Haven't been since last April.
Ralph


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey I am going to be at the Hickory show Saturday with a table... If you all around stop by!.... thinking of around may or june for an op session at the house. E-mail me if intersted at 
[email protected]


----------

